# az autó alá szaladt



## Encolpius

Sziasztok, van egy cseh állandósult szókapcsolat, és nem tudom eldönteni, hogy a magyarban létezik-e. Ha lefordítanám a csehet szószerint magyarra ezt kapnám: "az autó alá szaladt egy hároméves gyerek". Talán a magyarban a kutya szaladhat az autó alá, vagy esetleg gyerekekre is használják? Nem tudom. Köszi.


----------



## uress

Igen, mondhatod, de inkább elé. Leginkább attól függ, milyen magas a kocsi.


----------



## Zsanna

Szerintem az _alá_ inkább akkor lenne használatos, ha álló (és magas) járműről van szó.

Mozgó jármű esetén az állandósult szókapcsolatban az _elé_ szerepelne inkább és az igekötő (ki) használata is fontos lehet.
Pl. kiszaladt (az útra) egy autó elé, 
    egy autó elé vetette magát (egy öngyilkos) - ez teljesen másképp hangzana (akár humorosan is!) az _alá_ névutóval


----------



## franknagy

Már csak azért is *elé, *mert ha jármű alváza magasan van, akkor az *alá*ja szaladást meg lehet úszni.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Szerintem az _alá_ inkább akkor lenne használatos, ha álló ... járműről van szó.


 Egyetértek. Én is az _*elé*_-t használnám, főleg ha mozgó járműről van szó, vagy ha az autó elütötte a gyereket (még leírni is rosszul esik, nem hogy elképzelni ...)





Encolpius said:


> ...  Ha lefordítanám a csehet szószerint magyarra ezt kapnám: "az autó alá szaladt egy hároméves gyerek" ...


Talán inkább "*be*szaladt az autó *alá*" (ha a "*v*běhl *pod* auto"-ra gondolsz). Ezt csak azért említem, mert talán némi magyarázatot nyújt arra, hogy miért jó az _alá_ a csehben és miért nem igazán jó a magyarban. De ez csak magánvélemény, vagy inkább  _magánérzés_ ...


----------



## Encolpius

Zsanna said:


> Mozgó jármű esetén az állandósult szókapcsolatban az _elé_ szerepelne inkább és az igekötő (ki) használata is fontos lehet.
> Pl. *kiszaladt (az útra) egy autó elé,*



Köszi, ez nem jutott az eszembe.


----------

